# The Book of Acts



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

​
Because of the story of Jesus is so impressive - God speaks to us in a language we can understand. God acting in ways that heal and help save us. There is a danger that we will be impressed, but only be impressed. As the spectacular dimensions of this story slowly (or suddenly) dawn upon us, there is the possibility that we become enthusiastic spectators, and let it go at that - becoming admirers of Jesus, generous with our oohs and ahs, and in our better moments, inspired to imitate Him.

It is Luke's task to prevent that, to prevent us from becoming mere spectators to Jesus, fans of the message. Of the original quartet of writers on Jesus, Luke alone continues to tell the story as the apostles and disciples live it into the next generation. The remarkable thing is that it continues to be essentially the same story. Luke continues his narration with hardly a break, a pause perhaps to dip his pen in the inkwell, writing in the same style, using the same vocabulary.

The story of Jesus doesn't end with Jesus. It continues in the lives of those who believe in him. The supernatural does not stop with Jesus. Luke makes it clear that these Christians he wrote about were no more spectators of Jesus than Jesus was a spectator of God. They are in on the action of God, God acting in them, God living in them. This also means of course, in us. CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Awesome. It is my hope that each of us will read the New Testament book summary, and then read the book of the Bible that it summarizes with new understanding.

In fact, it would be good for us to print out these summaries and keep them folded inside the front of our Bible. That way we'll have them handy when we sit down to read a portion of scripture.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Mrs. B;

Each one of these summaries come from one of my new bibles called The Message Bible. Each are like the introduction to each book in both Old and New Testaments. CF?


----------

